# Silke rooster with messed up comb



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Today my 2 chickens, a hen rhoad island red cross toast, and my buff silkie rooster icecl got in a nasty fight. Icecl kept trying to mount toast. Toast was not having it. So she would peack icecl very hard on his comb. Icecl would not give up. When the two finally stop he was covered in his own blood. Well more of me and my brother stopped the two. Well i cornered him and picked him up. It has been around 2 hours since this happened but he is still semi bleeding. Me and my dad put blood stop on his comb. What do you guys think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to go back and read that again. That it really wasn't two roos going at it but a hen with a totally different idea about what she would tolerate from the rooster. 

She did a number on him. He will stop bleeding but I'd be a bit worried about the red from the blood on his feathers. Do not put Blu Kote on him because it's so close to his eyes. Blu Kote will cause blindness.


----------

